# Ryanair -wrong sex on ticket Mr Grace 'Smith'



## Lee May (29 Jul 2008)

How do I change this without incurring charges to change a name please?  Just noticed that the title was wrong on our ticket (booked in Jan 08) when filling out the Spain advance security info re passports. Getting the hee bee gee bies now in case she is turned back.  Will try to phone reservations tomorrow but does anyone have any experience or advice. Travelling on 2 Aug. Thanks


----------



## tinkerbell (30 Jul 2008)

Hi exact same thing happened to me when travelling with Ryanair a few months ago!  Only noticed at last minute that my sex was changed to a male but I checked in fine, no trouble encountered by me at any rate?  I would think its a very minor detail caused in my case by not scrolling the right place properly I think!  Its only a prefix like Ms or Mrs or Miss - I think they should be done away with anyway!!  Best of luck with the trip anyway


----------



## Lee May (30 Jul 2008)

Thanks; hope we have no trouble. Spent 14 futile mins on the phone line to  Ryanair listening to strange music, without satisfaction. We will bring the birth cert with us and hope for the best. Glad you travelled without difficulty.


----------



## Lee May (17 Aug 2008)

Just back from our Ryanair trip. No one in Dublin or Seville noticed it at all so sailed through thank goodness. Hope tel bill will not be regrettable though


----------



## Stronge (17 Aug 2008)

Glad to hear that you were able to get through.  I booked a ticket for my daughter Claire and I spelt it "Clkaire" she is going wild as she is terrified they wont let her through, I feel that as she is doing "On line check in" she should be ok, at least thats what I am telling her!


----------



## Mers1 (18 Aug 2008)

Stronge

I recently flew with them and as we were boarding the two Ryanair officials who check tickets/passports were doing so much chatting that my cousin and I decided to see if they would notice that we had swopped our passports.  Needless to say no they did not notice and believe me I look nothing like my cousin!!

I reckon your daughter will be fine.


----------

